# Cording



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

It looks like it would be almost as uncomfortable for the dog as mats. Most dogs love a good rub and scratch...doesn't this look preclude that?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

puppylove, I agree, this does look as if it would be awfully uncomfortable for the dog to me also.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I think it is a great pain. For both you and the dog... as cording is basically a form of matting. Basically maintanance on the coat will double as you need to spin each individual lock into a cord on a regular basis. 

Here is a video of how to start cording a water dog... she had cut the matted parts into cords, but most people prefer tearing the hair into cords, especially if they do cording for show coats.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WxnvqZ8meY


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't think it's that uncomfortable for the dog. Yes they're mats but they're very controlled. Komodors and Pulik are corded on their whole bodies and it doesn't seem to affect them much. There is at least one breeder that keeps quite a few of her dogs corded and they look awesome! It looks like a lot of work though and I would personally rather have a soft, fluffy dog.

This breeder keeps some of her dogs corded. If your serious about it, you might contact her for tips.
http://moondancestandardpoodles.piczo.com/ukcgrandchampionmoonvalleymasterslyboots?cr=3&vsrc=search_google&linkvar=000044


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think the difference between cords and being just plain matted is the shape. The cords are thin ropes and assuming it's done properly and maintained properly it shouldn't pull on the skin and irritate it. Matted hair on the other hand is different because the hair clumps together from all different directions and angles and it much larger mass wise than a cord. That would pull on the skin and make it difficult if not impossible to clean. I'm not an expert on cording, not had much experience with it except one puli who I didn't have to groom haha. I don't know how clean a corded coat ever _really_ gets because as I understand it cords can mold and stink if they aren't dried properly, and it's really really hard to dry them. A dog who is just plain matted all over in the traditional sense though really cannot be cleaned at all down to the skin, unless the matting isn't skin tight.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> I think it is a great pain. For both you and the dog... as cording is basically a form of matting. Basically maintanance on the coat will double as you need to spin each individual lock into a cord on a regular basis.
> 
> Here is a video of how to start cording a water dog... she had cut the matted parts into cords, but most people prefer tearing the hair into cords, especially if they do cording for show coats.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WxnvqZ8meY


I don't normally care for cording, but that's a gorgeous dog.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

this has been discussed before, but here is an amazingly beautiful white corded Spoo
http://www.melspetservices.com/corded.jpg


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Holy Moly! The link you put up Tanner is a gorgeous poodle that exemplifies beauty and still has a bit of playful character too. I can't imagine the time that would take, or how the dog is allowed to live from groom to groom. Seems like cording could get easily matted through with one play session.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

BFF said:


> Holy Moly! The link you put up Tanner is a gorgeous poodle that exemplifies beauty and still has a bit of playful character too. I can't imagine the time that would take, or how the dog is allowed to live from groom to groom. Seems like cording could get easily matted through with one play session.


from what I ahve read(awhile ago) I thought it was to be less maintenance. I jus think the cording process is just the hard part but after that I think it is pretty easy. I could be wrong.....too lazy to look anything up!! lol


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

the problem with maintaining cords isn't so much the knotting (you spend about the same time keeping the cords split as you would brushing a fluffy coat from what people have told me) it's the fact that if they go running through a bush and get twigs stuck in the cords, there's nothign you can really do about it, cos ya can't brush sticks out, and cutting them if they're higher up the cords isn't exactly an option either!!!!

Apparently they KILL scissors too... lol.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

they look like they would smell 

and I wouldn't do it to a white dog, only because they look dirtier. 

I have been curious about trying it, however im scared to because once its done, theres no turning back LOL


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I have always wanted to cord a poodle and someday I will just to say that I did. Here are some of the issues:

1. You have to have a long legged, short backed, elegant poodle to begin with to pull off the trim. The cords hang and draw down the eye and will make an already shortish legged dog look squat. You also have to have a near perfect head and tail because you are not going to be able to sculpt the hair to the dog's advantage. Basically you need to have a really good, specials quality poodle and then you need to put them in a trim that guarantees that the judge will never put them up! 

2. I think this looks better on dark Poodles or truly white Poodles. The creams I've seen corded look dingy in cords.

3. Cords are like velcro strips. If you have an outdoor lifestyle, it can be hard to keep debris out of the cords. Unlike a brushed coat, you will not be able to blow and slicker sticks and leaves out of the coat. 

4. Cords need to be washed and dried very, very specifically. If they don't dry completely in a certain amount of time, they will mildew from the inside and then they stink to high heaven. I set up at one show next to a group of Puli people. I could barely breath their dogs smelled so bad. It was sort of a combination of wet/dirty dog and sour milk. Shudder......


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I set up at one show next to a group of Puli people. I could barely breath their dogs smelled so bad. It was sort of a combination of wet/dirty dog and sour milk.


That sounds really nasty!!!! I had a friend who tried to dread his hair a few years back... he had a really hard time to keep it in dreads, cause if you use any kind of conditioning or moisturizer on the hair the dreads just comes undone. I wonder if this would be the case with poodles as they basically have hair? 
So when you wash the hair you don't use any shampoo, just water to keep the hair in cords? Or you would need to use dawn (to strip the coat of it's natural oils - like the video I posted of the water dog being corded)?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Once you get over the initial stage and get the dog in cords,it is actually easy to maintain.
The only thing you have to be super diligent about is the bathing process.
They recommend rinsing with vinegar...possibly the cause of the sour smell.
And the cords have to be completely dry or there can be issues with mildew.
And,of course,once you decide you no longer want the cords,the dog goes 'nekid'.
There is an absolutely stunning silver corded poodle that I run into at the beach and I have talked with the owner in length.
I briefly considered it for Gunther,but being that we live in a relatively humid area,decided against it.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

here is a view of the cords close up


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> cbrand said:
> 
> 
> > 2. I think this looks better on dark Poodles or truly white Poodles. The creams I've seen corded look dingy in cords.
> ...





cbrand said:


> 3. Cords are like velcro strips. If you have an outdoor lifestyle, it can be hard to keep debris out of the cords. Unlike a brushed coat, you will not be able to blow and slicker sticks and leaves out of the coat.
> 
> 4. Cords need to be washed and dried very, very specifically. If they don't dry completely in a certain amount of time, they will mildew from the inside and then they stink to high heaven. I set up at one show next to a group of Puli people. I could barely breath their dogs smelled so bad. It was sort of a combination of wet/dirty dog and sour milk. Shudder......


Foxxy attracts organics from the woods, it is impossible to keep it all out. Cords are very time consuming to wash and dry, Foxxy has to lie down in the bath tub and actually take a bath, she is very good about laying in a bathtub with sudsy water up to her face. Then there is the rinsing, I personally like to wring out the cords after the bath, and that seems to speed up the drying process. The only issue I have had with mildew are the ear cords..when she drinks her ear cords will soak up the water and then stay wet all the time. I am trying to put ACV in her water. I have tried all kinds of bowls, to no avail.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

SnorPuddel said:


> The only issue I have had with mildew are the ear cords..when she drinks her ear cords will soak up the water and then stay wet all the time. I am trying to put ACV in her water. I have tried all kinds of bowls, to no avail.


What about using a water bottle? I have them on my guy's crates and on the puppies pen, so they do not tip water all over.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

frostfirestandards said:


> What about using a water bottle? I have them on my guy's crates and on the puppies pen, so they do not tip water all over.


Oddly enough, I have never even thought of that. Does it take long to teach them to drink from that water bottle ? I would have to figure out where and how to hang them, it would certainly help Foxxy with her "OMD, I have never seen water before and I need to drink the hole bowl, before it vanishes"


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Or what about a cup like bowl, where they can only git their muzzle in ?? So the ears don't get wet? I do this with Saffy sometimes so her ears don't get wet lol


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

jak said:


> Or what about a cup like bowl, where they can only git their muzzle in ?? So the ears don't get wet? I do this with Saffy sometimes so her ears don't get wet lol


I have one called the Water Hole, which has an attachment on the top which has only a small opening, which is great in the Bronco as it does not spill water when driving, but her ears still get wet. I think her cords are like magnets to water


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I love the look. I save pictures of corded poodles....a little collection. I have felt, inspected and inquired of groomers who have dogs in cords. I love the light weight feel of an individual cord and how neat and clean it is at the skin (just like that picture shows). I have also seen the work that goes into a baby Komondor....they look like little postage stamps with a center twisty all over their bodies...so I know it takes a very long time to get started correctly.....If I could buy a poodle already corded for me, I would love that.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

If you have an outside faucet available you can use one these,my dogs love them and it only take a few times of showing them water comes out for them to get the hang of using it.
I have water in the house for them but they love to use their Lixit.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i know this is an older thread. i'm thinking of cording mochi's top knot only and letting her ears grow out from her german clip. has anyone ever seen this done? i love the look of corded top knots - not so much the look of corded all over.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

I think i spoke too soon! found this white spoo on flickr with topknot and tail corded only. love the look!

paris2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

if i cord, i'm leaning towards that. 

there is a thread on flickr about cording and i'm asking all sorts of questions. there is a really pretty spoo mulligan who has her head corded and i love it.

well duh. you are on mulligan's photostream! look at mulligan's topknot. i love it!!!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> If you have an outside faucet available you can use one these,my dogs love them and it only take a few times of showing them water comes out for them to get the hang of using it.
> I have water in the house for them but they love to use their Lixit.


That would be fabulous, except I live in an apartment


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

bluespoomommy said:


> i know this is an older thread. i'm thinking of cording mochi's top knot only and letting her ears grow out from her german clip. has anyone ever seen this done? i love the look of corded top knots - not so much the look of corded all over.


Whether you cord the whole poodle or just parts, the process is the same. You have to have patience and try not to get frustrated when you are waiting for the cords to form. You have to resist the temptation to brush or cut the hair. It can be tough, I started and then got frustrated and cut Foxxy down, the second attempt I was more patient and determined.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

can we have photos of Foxxy??


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> can we have photos of Foxxy??


but of course


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

bluespoomommy said:


> I think i spoke too soon! found this white spoo on flickr with topknot and tail corded only. love the look!
> 
> paris2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I forgot to say that when cording the tail, start the cords out a little further than you would a brushed tail. On Foxxy I start them out further underneath the tail than I do ontop, cords kinda get in the way when they do their business. Foxxy's hip rosette cords have gotten so long that they are in the danger zone as well, so I will have to scissor them back


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, wow! What beautiful dogs, i've never seen any really good photos of a corded poodle. Yours is amazing.

Are you going to do the same to the other?

I wish I knew how to do that.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Aidan said:


> Oh, wow! What beautiful dogs, i've never seen any really good photos of a corded poodle. Yours is amazing.
> 
> Are you going to do the same to the other?
> 
> I wish I knew how to do that.


Thanks...
I don't plan on cording Baldr, if I do ever cord again, I would start when they go thru the coat change.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

wow! GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> Thanks...
> I don't plan on cording Baldr, if I do ever cord again, I would start when they go thru the coat change.


Ah i was about to say i would wait until Mochi is done with her coat change to start cording her topknot and tail. she is 11 months now and well into her coat change. what is the advantage of starting the cording process during coat change?

BTW both poodles are just gorgeous!!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

bluespoomommy said:


> Ah i was about to say i would wait until Mochi is done with her coat change to start cording her topknot and tail. she is 11 months now and well into her coat change. what is the advantage of starting the cording process during coat change?
> 
> BTW both poodles are just gorgeous!!


The advantage is that the hair mats so much faster during the coat change so the cords will form faster


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> wow! GORGEOUS!!!!


Thanks !


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

This is great thread. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Speaking of Cording (as that's the topic of the thread lol) 

thought I would share this corded show spoo 

Aust Ch Chatain Not a Team Player - Owned by Lynne Aitken

not quite as awesome looking as snorpoo's


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks, snorpuddel. i bathed mochi the other day with her normal shampoo & conditioner (should i be using conditioner?). left her topknot to air dry and her springy little curls have separated quite naturally. i've been reading a lot of other websites and advice seems to be not to even towel rub dry, but rather, pat dry before air drying. i've been misting her topknot with a spray bottle and just leaving it alone otherwise. i know i'm supposed to be very very patient, but the suspense is already killing me. now i know what you mean by resisting the urge to brush!!! ok let's see how far i get. perhaps i'll post picture of her progress soon


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

jak said:


> Speaking of Cording (as that's the topic of the thread lol)
> 
> thought I would share this corded show spoo
> 
> ...


He looks like he is in the beginning stages of cording, it is a good example of what to expect before the cords are completely formed...Foxxy looked like that too 
(oh I see that he is 8 months in, just shows the restraint one must have to not brush or trimming, I around this time trimmed Foxxy's cords back, I remember when her head looked like that)
Thanks for posting this Jak !



bluespoomommy said:


> thanks, snorpuddel. i bathed mochi the other day with her normal shampoo & conditioner (should i be using conditioner?). left her topknot to air dry and her springy little curls have separated quite naturally. i've been reading a lot of other websites and advice seems to be not to even towel rub dry, but rather, pat dry before air drying. i've been misting her topknot with a spray bottle and just leaving it alone otherwise. i know i'm supposed to be very very patient, but the suspense is already killing me. now i know what you mean by resisting the urge to brush!!! ok let's see how far i get. perhaps i'll post picture of her progress soon


Don't use conditioner in the areas you are going to cord, conditioner retains moisture, and retaining moisture is bad in cords, it can cause mold. Patting and air drying is the best way to start the cords, spray misting is a good way to go in between baths. Patience is a must, cords take a loooong time, so try not to get discouraged when it looks like nothing is happening. It is like planting bulbs in fall and waiting til spring to see something grow. Time and patience will be rewarded with cords


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

ok here's what mochi looks like about 8 days with no brushing on her top knot. 

we have a long way to go i will keep posting updates in this thread every few weeks or so to document her progress.

and just wanted to share this link of beautiful corded white poodles!

Life on White | Lifeonwhite.com - 13154 images of animals on a white background (isolated on white) for around 543 different animal species.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

lovely link. everytime i visit this thread i want to cord temperance!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

*3 months or so in...*

So it's been a while since i've updated about Mochi's corded top knot and tail. Yep i stuck to my plan and it was hard to resist combing it out!! 

We are about 3 months into the topknot cording process and just begun on the tail since we cut it down with a 7 blade previously. She has some great separation going on in her top knot which i meticulously separate each night with my fingers. it looks like a mess, but i can tell you, it is much more manageable now that the flocks are pretty solid at the base and in the middle.

here are some pics


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry about the sideways pics!! hope you don't pull a muscle looking at them...i'll try better next time lol


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am going to start temperance now on her topknot and tail she is almost 11 months. 

the sad story on the flickr forum about karri of moondance standards dog winston's tragic but heroic death (and he was a dreamy corded spoo) firmed up my resolve to cord temperance in his honor. 

i have not cut her topknot nor her tail so i have to just be strong and NOT Brush! (except the section of her topknot where she got paint on it yesterday ... ugh), i need to get the paint out.


----------

